# TESL versus TEFL



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys, I am thinking of taking a TEFL or TESL course, might earn me some cash, then again, might not, however, I am unsure as to which is best. Do any of you guys have an opinion? Have any of you guys done either or both?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Hi guys, I am thinking of taking a TEFL or TESL course, might earn me some cash, then again, might not, however, I am unsure as to which is best. Do any of you guys have an opinion? Have any of you guys done either or both?


have a look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

I did TEFL to go with my PGCE teachers qualification. The reason was:

Teaching English as a Foreign Language is normally used for people who want to learn it as such. Perhaps for work, business or pleasure.

TESL or Teaching English as a Second Language is normally for people who migrate to an English speaking country and have to learn it as a social requirement.

I would recommend TEFL as the best option whilst living in a non anglophone country.

There are loads of courses up in Barcelona, but you can do them online too! I did a business english course online just to get the methodology for teaching it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

andmac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did TEFL to go with my PGCE teachers qualification. The reason was:
> 
> ...



It does indeed, mind not sure if I am that good at my own language, grammer, nouns, pronouns scare the heck out of me, especially when I am not sure when they are used etc, etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> It does indeed, mind not sure if I am that good at my own language, grammer, nouns, pronouns scare the heck out of me, especially when I am not sure when they are used etc, etc.


that's something you need to learn VERY quickly!!

the spanish love their grammar - my kids knew more grammar by the age of 10 than most adults I teach Spanish to

not just the basics that you mentioned - direct & indirect objects, active & passive voice, pronouns - personal & otherwise, definite & indefinite articles - the names of the tenses


I could go on & on & on....................


the Spanish are taught these in school - for their own language - pretty much from the start - & expect to learn a foreign language in much the same way - or at the very least expect you to know your grammar as well as they do


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> that's something you need to learn VERY quickly!!
> 
> the spanish love their grammar - my kids knew more grammar by the age of 10 than most adults I teach Spanish to
> 
> ...


I appreciate that, the course I am looking at is pretty good at explaining to the potential teacher who, what, where and when to use the many nuances of our language. Perhaps I am just being a bit nervous when I say I am unsure of who, what, where, when one uses the many intricacies, it is one thing speaking English, one thing writing it, but to have to explain it to someone especially someone who thinks the colour should proceed the item is quite daunting don't you agree.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> I appreciate that, the course I am looking at is pretty good at explaining to the potential teacher who, what, where and when to use the many nuances of our language. Perhaps I am just being a bit nervous when I say I am unsure of who, what, where, when one uses the many intricacies, it is one thing speaking English, one thing writing it, but to have to explain it to someone especially someone who thinks the colour should proceed the item is quite daunting don't you agree.


you mean put the adjective before the noun - yes, that's how we do it in English

sometimes they just have to accept it when you tell them 'just because it is.....that's the rule in English'

I was really shocked when I started teaching English to Spanish kids - 8 year olds- - they wanted me to explain everything using grammatical terms

_and_ in Spanish - they obviously couldn't at that stage understand enough English for me to explain it in English!!

thankfully I was fine with it - the adults did keep me on my toes though


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you mean put the adjective before the noun - yes, that's how we do it in English
> 
> sometimes they just have to accept it when you tell them 'just because it is.....that's the rule in English'
> 
> ...


One day when I was teaching a group of children (I am a BHSAI) one of the kids asked me why she had to do it the way I was telling her, I explained it was how it was done, however, she decided to try it her way. 
She ended up on the deck in an unceremonious heap. 
I rarely find I have this problem with adults.


----------

